# Shop lay out......



## Tamper84 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm thinking of rearranging the place yet again. Right now I have (mostly)everything to build a 12 foot workbench. But I'm thinking that will just end up a HUGE catch all and no work space. :whistle: Also if I do that all of the equipment/machines will be out in the middle. So I was thinking of shorting the bench and putting the lathe against a wall and leaving space in the corner for a future mill. To do this I will seriously shorten my bench. 

What is your thoughts on this? Also do you prefer your machines up against a wall or out in the open??

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 19, 2013)

Chris--I would build three 4' workbenches and put heavy casters under them so they can be moved around and put your lathe and mill on wall and corner--this way you can move a workbench close to the machine you are working on and then move it back to the center-- or out of the way easily--a 12' workbench would limit how you can utilize your space.  just my ideas---Dave   )


----------



## Ray C (Aug 19, 2013)

A football field with a roof over it would be nice but, I'd settle for a basketball court.  Once I had that, I'd lay out the machines with at least 5' of clearance on all sides.  But... Since a 2.5 car garage is all that's accessible, I settle for putting the machines up against walls and having a large island table in the middle that has center shelves going 3 levels upward.  All available wall space has strong shelves.

Ray


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 19, 2013)

It will not be the first or last time you move them that's for sure. If you need a steel 5' workbench, I have one I bent up at work. I think it has a 4" backsplash , and it's 30' wide, angle or channel frame. You just have to weld it together. Put casters on it and you're set. Consider it a wedding gift :rofl:


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 20, 2013)

I knew I thought correctly,  the boy built a rugged bench with under shelfs storage etc. about a good 15 or + feet.  I was right I have never yet seen the
top of the bench.  Just like extended or 4dr trucks,  just a place for more junk, thats why a 15 X 30 extension being built "no junk allowed" will look like Jay Leno's shop I hope.


I'll add another question ;    been thinking about= yrs ago in the house basement, my mother did the floor with square "glued on" bullit proof  (somethings)
although long gone, it was like a kind of like asphalt, stiff hard stuff, not slate.  Do they still make that stuff?  Lt pebble grey would be nice.  Whatever flooring (over concrete) think I'll cut little steel square plates for heavy machines to sit on. I'm already thinking ahead and he aint banged a nail yet.  sam


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks guys!! I'm going to pick up some graph paper tonight and move stuff around on that. And see how I like the setup. It's better then moving around heavy machines lol. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## railfancwb (Aug 20, 2013)

As for floor finishes on concrete, there appear to be some nice epoxies available now. I want to say they are two part, but I'm not sure. 

If the concrete is below grade (basement) and does not have a vapor barrier over a crushed and packed stone base, there may be ongoing moisture migration up through the concrete which can pop tiles loose.


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 30, 2013)

I finally got some graph paper and did a little sketch! Here are some pictures.






The cut out of the mill, I just made 48x48 (scale) size. I just figured on the size of BP table and just squared it. The workbench is 6 feet long. (although that can change really quick). Also, TC=Tool chest, CAB=a storage cabinet I have, PS=Pellet stove (have to have heat!). And Book=a book shelf I have, that may leave in favor of built in shelving. The blue squares up the middle are 4x4 posts that are holding up the loft. I cant change those...  





I know things can change. All is up the in air right now. Thoughts, opinions???? What do you think???:think1:

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## railfancwb (Aug 31, 2013)

I would consider swapping the lathe and workbench locations. That way you could have room for something (raw stock, rifle barrel being chambered, etc) to extend out of the rear of the headstock into the door area if necessary. In general, I would try to leave more space between machines than you show. The lathe may require access from behind it for setup - especially if you plan to use a taper attachment or do cutoff or other turning from the rear of the slide. 

If possible, you may want to do much/most/all welding activity in the outdoors. Welding has hazards due to fumes and sparks. 

Grinding activities may generate abrasive dust which can settle on other machines. A "privacy curtain" such as might be seen in a hospital ward might help control such dust.


----------



## righto88 (Aug 31, 2013)

railfancwb said:


> I would consider swapping the lathe and workbench locations.



railfan, I like your suggestions.


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought about that. But right where the lathe is sitting, is my 3 phase plugs. I could put a longer cord on it though :thinking:  As for the welding, that's why I would like to put the welder(s) right next to the door. Just string out side and go. Oh and I was planning on putting the bench grinders in the welding "area" to try and keep the mess localized I guess lol. 

That apron idea is a good one!! I will have to check into that. 

Thanks,
Chris

- - - Updated - - -

Another thought. Do you think I made my "mill" a correct size? I don't have one yet, but would still like to plan for it. I will swap stuff around tonight and post another picture.


----------



## railfancwb (Aug 31, 2013)

A vertical mill's space envelop is more nearly a triangle than a square, with the long front edge defined by extremes of table travel. A 40" table which can travel 15" in either direction, for example, would need 80" to 100" width for full travel in both directions plus handle and cranking space at each end. However if space was limited, the larger table could be used at less than full capacity. If the head of the mill can be moved forward and backward, tilted, swiveled, or otherwise moved, the extreme positions need to be considered when defining the space envelop for the machine.


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you railfan!! It gives me a lot to think about. Here are two more layouts.  I know this seems stupid to do (at least I think the wife thinks so :rofl. But it beats moving all the crap around out there!

One more thing, I am thinking about lining the wall behind wherever the workbench ends up, with peg board. And doing away with the tool chest. Free up some floor space. Or maybe some osb. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 31, 2013)

I've used a mill in a corner and didn't like it. It was dark and crowded. It doesn't let you work easily with long pieces and is a pain to clean behind. Put your lathe where you can put long stock through the head stock if you have to. You have a nice size area to work with just leave room to work around each machine in X Y and Z.


----------



## Tamper84 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Bill!!! I never used a mill in a corner that's why I put it like that. I wish I had a bigger space lol. Decisions decisions lol 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 1, 2013)

I have 220 plug/outlets in different locations in my shop so if I want to move stuff or add stuff I can. I used the same type plugs as I have on my welders.


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 1, 2013)

Me too getting close to construction. I think I'll go with mill in a rear corner cause right of that a door for a 8X12 office with something like a picture window.  this will be 12 x 34.  Being 12' wide and one lathe is 10', it doesnt bother for a hole in the wall like Keith Fenners got.  Mill in corner, shaper next to that then the office door.  Two entrance doors one to outside the other into the present shop.  Small size rolltop door /  entrance door next to it.
Two more SB lathes plus 4 drill presses  and as mentioned same 220 plugs.  My boy already had the electric co. here, they said 3ph no problem its 
already on the pole like 25' away.  Go underground I got a 750 Ford backhoe.  I will settle for just one bench grinder, maybe not.  If I need air no prob.
big comp is on the other side of the wall.  I was given a new window A/C perfect (office).  I'm also tempted for tongue and grove wood over concrete.
mopped with atf fluid like our old shop had.  I suppose all this will change when I got  empty 4 walls.  Ceiling will be 8' so moving in will be interesting.
Moving out no problem shop ceiling is 15' so backhoe with a mill hanging has plenty of room.  I know one thing it will be cheap to heat.  No more grinding
dust and welding 'smog' repairing busted snowplows.  This whole idea came about cause I didnt have a certain reamer for wrist pin bushings.  I know a guy with old time gas station / repair shop.  Absoulutly clutter grease just a pathway with piles of junk cobwebs he said follow me i have one.  So I
walk through a door **shock total shock.  I better take my shoes off.  Name the machine, its there; hospitol clean white walls a/c not one speck of dust, or oil spots.  Never saw a real 36" Cincy shaper thats mint, boy thats big. CNC's, its all there.  I went there to borrow a reamer, well he has a 
dedicated reaming machine just for piston bushings.   So thats what has been on my mind. 
 .


----------



## cbtrek (Oct 13, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Thank you railfan!! It gives me a lot to think about. Here are two more layouts.  I know this seems stupid to do (at least I think the wife thinks so :rofl. But it beats moving all the crap around out there!
> 
> One more thing, I am thinking about lining the wall behind wherever the workbench ends up, with peg board. And doing away with the tool chest. Free up some floor space. Or maybe some osb.
> 
> ...




A very good way to do many different layout fast and see problems ahead of time. As a Manufacturing Engineer I used this method when I worked without a computer around.


----------



## jererp (Dec 27, 2013)

Layouts like you are doing is a great way to plan.  My additional suggestion is to make sure your equipment templates include not only the machine footprint at the extremes of their movement, but also any panel door access, tooling egress, etc.  And don't forget room for operating the machine, or movement of any ancillary equipment such as engine hoists, etc.


----------

